# freshwater shrimp compatibilty



## anthony (May 14, 2012)

i ordered 30 red cherry shrimp and 10 tiger shrimp to put in my 10 gal community tank..i was woundering what other shrimp cani keep with these, i already have a mono shrimp now.. i heard i cant keep yellow, or snowball, or blue pearl shrimp b/c they will interbreed.. is this true and how likily is it that they would? can i keep crystel reds? fire reds? blue tiger? and if i cant keep these want others could i keep that arent too pricey i dont want to be breakin the bank.. thanks*c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can use the tool here:

Dwarf Shrimp Compatibility Chart


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Red Cherry shrimp are Neocaridina heteropoda, they have also been bred in other colors like yellow. They will interbreed easily but you will probably end up with wild colored offspring.


----------



## swbernstel (Jul 10, 2012)

Just curious, what's wrong with them interbreeding? The worst thing I could see happening is you end up with a tank full of tye-dyed, peace-loving hippie shrimp!! *r2 Which would be epic IMO.


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

For example, if you mixed your Red Cherry shrimp with Yellow shrimp.....their offspring would revert back to the shrimp's original color......brown. And not a pretty brown, either.


----------



## swbernstel (Jul 10, 2012)

So, they don't exactly work like guppies? I'd end up with a tank full of turds with legs.*r2


----------

